# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  إذاعة يرموك FM تعاود بثها

## معاذ ملحم

ذكر مدير إذاعة يرموك FM في جامعة اليرموك بشار القبلان ان الاذاعة عاودت بثها  المعتاد من الساعة الثامنة صباحاً وحتى السادسة مساءً بعد انقطاع لفترة وجيزة  لأسباب فنية.

وبين ان ادارة الجامعة قامت بتأمين جهاز مرسل جديد ومتطور  للاذاعة مواكب للتكنولوجيا الحديثة ، مشيرا الى أن بث المحطة سيغطي محافظات اربد  وجرش وعجلون والمفرق ، وانه تم اعداد خطة برامجية متنوعة ومتكاملة تتناول القضايا  الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية والرياضية والترفيهية من اعداد وانتاج طلبة كلية  الاعلام.

وأشار القبلان إلى أن المحطة ستركز في برامجها بشكل كبير على قضايا  الشباب وقضايا المجتمع المحلي في اقليم الشمال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا بدك الصراحة ما في بعد اذاعة الامن العام امنا اف ام

----------

